# My first bow deer of the year.



## Methuselah (Sep 5, 2008)

Well after sitting for a couple days around my old bow hunting haunts and not seeing a deer I decided to try a piece of marshy state land closer to my home. The piece I was planning to hunt was 829 acres with less than 100 acres of upland (none of which is adjacent to the road). The rest is all cattails, brush, and water ways. I got to the parking spot around 4pm, put on my water boots, shouldered my stand, bow, and pack, and started off. It was more than 400 yards of swamp before I reached a little rise in the land where there was a decent aspen stand. I knew that the deer funneled through the little strip of high land to reach a small corn field on the other side of the swamp so I set up at a pinch point that had a deer trail on each side. With the longest possible shot at around 30 yards it was a perfect bow set up. I found a nice poplar tree and after some noisy effort hung my stand. I spent another 15 min trimming shooting lanes and clearing brush for a clear shot. 
It wasn't until around 5:30pm that I finally got into my stand for the night. I wasn't expecting much due to all the noise and odor that I had made in the area, but to my surprise a nice doe came walking into my opening less than an hour later. with all the rain we've been having over the past week the leaves on the ground were wet and I didn't know it was there until it was almost to late. It was walking at a decent clip and I knew that if I didn't take the shot quickly I would miss my opportunity. Without even standing up I drew back and picked my spot. As soon as I let the arrow fly I knew it was a bit low, which it was. The arrow hit the doe low in the shoulder and didn't pass through. The deer took off with the arrow hanging two thirds of the way out of its body. At first I was really scared I would have a hard time tracking it, but upon seeing the semi decent blood trail my hopes rose. After some slow tracking through THICK brush and vines I finally saw the doe. It had gone less than 150 yards and was dead as could be. Upon gutting it out I realized that I had clipped the bottom of both lungs and broken its shoulder. It was a long haul out but worth every minute! I am taking my younger brother out tonight in hopes of getting him within range of a nice doe. Oh, and as a side note, my muzzy 4-blade performed flawlessly again. I would never shoot anything else. It blew apart the shoulder and a rib and still looks like new, can't beat that.


----------



## RiverRob (Jul 24, 2007)

good story and doe......what picture got deleted?


----------



## hunt4P&amp;Y (Sep 23, 2004)

RiverRob said:


> good story and doe......what picture got deleted?


Not sure. I guess I missed something.

Great story! Nice looking doe! Should taste great!


----------



## ImpalaSSpeed96 (Aug 25, 2008)

Congrats dude!

I used to shoot the 4 bladers as well, and for the most part was very happy w/ them. I did get a dull pack and made a great shot on a decent buck that I never retrieved due to dull blades, and had them tailing on me somewhat frequently and randomly. Nothing that should be caused by the broadhead but the bow was checked and tuned and nothing was out of whack. I switched over to the Rage's last year and have been pretty happy w/ them so far. I still take a muzzy out w/ me for the foxes though!


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Good job! Nice doe.


----------



## bigbuck144 (Sep 9, 2007)

nice doe. congrats! :beer:


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

nice deer, PA.'s bow season starts this saturday. WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO :jammin: :rock:  :bowdown: :koolaid:


----------

